# Lieutenant Osvaldo Albarati



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Lieutenant*

*Osvaldo Albarati*

United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Tuesday, February 26, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 39
*Tour:* 17 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Gunfire
*Location:* Puerto Rico
*Incident Date:* 2/26/2013
*Weapon:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect:* At large

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Lieutenant Osvaldo Albarati was shot and killed in what is believed to be retaliation for his investigations into cell phone smuggling at the Metropolitan Detention Center in Guaynabo, Puerto Rico.

He had just left the MDC and was driving home when several gunmen opened fire on his vehicle on the De Diego Expressway, near Exit 13 in Bayamon. Another officer at the prison was arrested several days later on charges of smuggling contraband to several inmates serving life sentences. The inmates and the officer are suspected to be involved with Lieutenant Albarati's murder, although no charges have yet been filed.

Lieutenant Albarati had served with the Federal Bureau of Prisons for 11 years and was assigned to a special investigations unit. He had previously served with the Puerto Rico Police Department for six years. He is survived by his wife, son, and two daughters.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Director Charles E. Samuels Jr.
United States Department of Justice - Federal Bureau of Prisons
320 First Street, NW
Washington, DC 20534

Phone: (202) 307-3198

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21764-lieutenant-osvaldo-albarati#ixzz2OhE0x6fR


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

R.I.P. Lt Alvarati


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Jeez. RIP, Sir.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Sir


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Lt.


----------

